# First ever Credit Card



## nod (5 Dec 2005)

We must be one of the few families in the country without a credit card !. We have survived up to now,but we want to get our shopping delivered from Tesco using their website,hence we need a card. 
We are completely "dumb" when it comes to credit cards,what is the best type we should choose,and is it true that if you always have money in your account and pay your bills promptly it won't cost anything.
We will only use the card for buying the shopping on-line (promise !)


----------



## AlastairSC (5 Dec 2005)

Congratulations!

Apart from the annual Govt charge (E40) cards don't cost anything if you pay back the entire balance before the due date. As this is up to 56 days it's quite a good deal. Trouble is most people don't do that.....

You'll probably gets loads of other advice, but the only thing worth watching is the APR. Among the best at the moment is Permanent TSB with 9.9%. Most range 11-15%. Of course this won't matter if you really will pay back everything at the end of the month 

Some companies offer free travel insurance if you book and pay for your trip with your card, but that's not as important as just getting a good deal on comprehensive travel insurance. 

Oh and you can order stuff online now. This is a great timesaver and puts great online bargains in your reach. Books, cds and holidays for example are often much cheaper online.

have fun!


----------



## NiallA (5 Dec 2005)

Charlie mc creevy made sure there's no such thing as a free credit card.
Annual government duty of €40 on every credit card account (note if two cards off one account only one €40)
Some cards then offer cheaper interest rates but an annual charge, some have higher rates but a lower annual charge (if any)

The financial regulator has a cost survey on credit cards on the following link, [broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Dec 2005)

IMHO its not a good idea to put your credit card no. on the internet so I feel something like [broken link removed] or something similar is a good idea.

BTW have you used Tesco delivery already. A few friends have used it and complained about it because of quality etc.


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Dec 2005)

nod said:
			
		

> ...if you always have money in your account and pay your bills promptly it won't cost anything.
> We will only use the card for buying the shopping on-line (promise !)


If you're 100% sure you'll pay the bill off in full every month, you might consider the American Express '[broken link removed]' card issued by BoI — which pays you 1% cashback on all transactions. it's not accepted as widely as MasterCard/Visa, but Tesco certainly takes it.

Alternatively, you could get a Tesco Visa card, and clock up Clubcard points every time you use it!


----------



## JohnnieKippe (6 Dec 2005)

Make sure you set up a direct debit each month to automatically pay the entire balance each month.

The pigsback visa is very good as you also get points back to exchange for vouchers. I get two meals out for 2 per year free with this.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Dec 2005)

Can't you use Laser to pay for goods delivered from Tesco?


----------



## Swallows (6 Dec 2005)

We live in a country area and Tesco wont deliver. As CCOVICH has suggested pay with the Lazer card which is a debit card. It is not a good idea to use a credit card to pay food bills.

I've never done this because the food is eaten but not paid for until the credit card bill comes. So you are always behind on the food bill. Plus if you dont pay off the balance every month then you are paying interest on something that you've eaten. Although we all have good intentions about paying off the balance sometimes we dont. Another thing is with the Lazer you know what you have to spend whereas with a credit card we might be tempted to overspend. I have done this myself.

In fact I dont trust myself at all with the credit card!!


----------



## nod (7 Dec 2005)

Thanks to everyone for there help.
The Laser card that "Swallow" mentioned sounds like the best option.
Can someone tell me how this card works,as I said we are very "dumb" when it comes to cards


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Dec 2005)

Laser is a debit card, the money comes directly from your account, within a few days of the transaction. All the info you need is here

Note that Laser is generally (?) only accepted in Ireland.


----------

